
Shades of Noir: My Hunt for an Eclipse Glasses Villain - coverband
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/09/science/eclipse-glasses-recalls.html
======
coverband
Submitting to restart the conversation on this, because it looks like Amazon
made the right (business & ethical) decision to recall all eclipse glasses
outright. It's already being sued for some that were sold before the recall
(where the customer did not get the message).

I agree the situation could have been handled differently if eclipse glasses
were treated as a dangerous/sensitive special item, but assuming they became
aware of the risk at that later point, there weren't too many options
available to them other than the full recall.

